# Handy little rod holder for my garage



## choppedliver

I just got into fishing in the last couple months and I've already started collecting various rods and reels, nets, etc. My garage has no available wall space, shelves everywhere. So until now they have been laying on the ground or leaning in a corner. Recently I cut some pvc to make rod holders for use in the sand. Now I have more clutter.... rods and rod holders. Today I decided to make something to take care of both.

Materials <UL><LI>1 2x12 </LI><LI>1 1 x 6</LI><LI>Nailgun or finish nails </LI><LI>2" hole saw</LI><LI>Electric drill</LI><LI>chop saw.</LI>[/list]

The pvc is 1 1/2 inner diameter plain old pvc and I chopped them at a 45 degree angle to go into the sand easy. The outside diameter is 1 7/8 so cutting them with a 2" hole saw allows for some slop, and allows them to go in easier.

Its pretty self explanatory how it goes together. It took me about an hour and I had everything I needed already in the scrap pile, so I actually have zero additional dollars into this. These were all scraps that would have gotten burned in the fireplace or thrown away.

So now my rod holders are stored, my rods are stored, and it has room for my net too, or a flea rake or anythign else. This one holds 7, but could hold as many as you want with longer boards. 

I was pretty proud of my one hour rod holder, hope it is of use to someone.



















After I got it tacked together it was a little bit wobbly just because I used air gun nails which are not stiff, so I added these wooden pieces underneath for strength










The finished product, minus the other rodholders


----------



## Coconut Joe

Nice sand spike/rod holder :clap:clap


----------



## choppedliver

Thank you !  Was fun and easy


----------



## John Becker

Might try screws next time. Nails are faster (especially with an air gun) but not nearly as secure as screws. You probably wouldn't have needed the extra support blocks.



Nice pole holder however!


----------



## mssbass

We made this one for our garage - holds many rods - easy to build and cheap (looks great and keeps rods out of the way. Easy to place rods in and out.


----------



## choppedliver

> *mssbass (5/2/2009)*We made this one for our garage - holds many rods - easy to build and cheap (looks great and keeps rods out of the way. Easy to place rods in and out.


Yours looks great! 

I made this one likefurniture, ie, it just sits on the floor, so that I can just set it where I want it.All my wall space is taken up!


----------



## choppedliver

> *John Becker (5/2/2009)*Might try screws next time. Nails are faster (especially with an air gun) but not nearly as secure as screws. You probably wouldn't have needed the extra support blocks.
> 
> Nice pole holder however!


You are absolutely right about the screws. I use screws for everything generally. I find it easier however to use thin airgun nails when using thin pieces of wood as they dont cause the ends to split. 

Those blocks are nailed in from the top and sides, 90 degrees opposed so they actually worked extremely well.

I do have some trim screws I am going to put in it today! They wont cause splits. Even so Ill probably pre-drill the holes to make sure.

I just wanted to throw it together as fast as possible with the air gun and if needed I could sturdy it up later. Air guns are great for tacking things together.


----------



## gpeavler

Gents nice rod holders. Looks like exactly what i need to do in my garage. Seems no matter where i put them now someone is in there knocking them over. Thanks for the idea doesn't look to hard at all.


----------



## choppedliver

Im adding wheels to mine so I can roll it out of the way. Should get that done today.


----------



## SheYakFishr

> *choppedliver (5/4/2009)*Im adding wheels to mine so I can roll it out of the way. Should get that done today.


Keep in mind... with added height... you might not be able to roll it out the door of the garage. I bought a nice rod holder last year... and can't roll it outto the vehicle. :doh


----------



## choppedliver

Yeah my garage door is when up is already too low for my rods to fit under. 

Its ok, thats not really why I made it. I back my truck right up to the garage. Mainly i just need to make it rollable so I can roll it from one place to the other in the garage as I am always moving stuff around.


----------



## ShaneLane

anyone got a pic of a rod holder that hangs on the garage roof??? i need an idea for a cheap setup


----------



## catchenbeatsfishen

Here is one that I made earlier this year that works well for us. The key to it was the reacher/grabber gizmo (seen hanging from the 4th hole from the left)that lets me use it without a ladder. It took a 1x12x10' Long and a 1x4x12' Long, some screws and a 2" hole saw.


----------



## Big Daddy T

Great ideas. Anything to help get organized will help.


----------



## Nat

I ran across this one on another fishing website

http://www.bloodydecks.com/forums/fishing-tutorials-members/139902-building-rod-rack.html

not too shabby


----------



## biminitwist

Posted on a couple of other threads. Other folks posted similiar types, if you search around.










BT


----------



## KnottiBoi

Thats a nice holder, if you have floor space. I have one that mounts to the garage ceiling and its easy to do. A friend of mine (Thanks BK!) got the master from a ship he was diving on. I made mine from the master but you can make your own pretty easy. All you need are a drill, jigsaw and a 1 1/2 center cut drill or forstner bit.

If you dont have the tools and want one, let me know. I can make some for you for a fee.

Heres some pictures.


----------



## Jighead

If your not a good wood worker try this...

Long peice of wood 

Gorilla Glue

woodenclothes pins

Glue the clothes pine to wood every 6 to 8 inches. After drying hang wood to wall and hang rods from clothes pins. Easy.


----------



## 69Viking

Great job Choppedliver! Some other good ideas here too. I think I'm going with the Choppedliver version with wheels added!


----------



## Live4Fish

Neat idea, gives me a couple ideas too.


----------



## choppedliver

Thanks for the comments and glad it helped someone out


----------



## choppedliver

If someone needs help making one Ive got the tools, just let me know


----------



## Snagged Line

some cool ideas..........


----------

